# Jelly bean soap (MP)



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 26, 2007)

I made some jellybean soap last night.  Smells great, but I need to work alot on my technique (but boy have I got good ideas for the next test batch!).  Not too terribly for a first try.  The big triumph in all this is that I have conquered the saran wrap issues I was having, YAY, LOL!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks good! Congrats!

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 26, 2007)

What a fun way to do soap!  Nice job!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2007)

They look great! What scent did you use?


----------



## Bret (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I used a Jelly Bean scent that I found from a supplier on Ebay (looked every where else I could first), and she was the only one on Ebay that had it too, it was a bit hard to find.  The only other place I found the Jelly Bean scent was at WSP but only for special order in a 55-gallon drum.  I thought perhaps that might be a bit too much...  :shock: 

It is a very sweet sugary fragrance with just a tiny hint of citrus. Smells exactly like easter jelly beans to me (maybe cuz I only eat jelly beans at easter,  )


----------



## black squirrel (Oct 27, 2007)

That is so cute!  Good work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

COOL BEANS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Forgive me now for what I am about to ask!!!!! and please feel free to take as much time rolling on the floor laughing before replying to the following......  

Are they real jelly beans in there? or did you make little m&p jelly beans first and then pour over them to make the finished product?
if so where do you get such tiny moulds from?


OK laugh away I am completely new to this stuff havent even made soap yet but have to ask stupid questions all the time.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 18, 2007)

Sumflower will have to answer that. I will tell you though, you can make tiny little soaps in various shapes, mist them real well wity alcohol & drop them down into a larger mold & pour more soap over the to. there are 2 main points to remember.:

1) If the soap you pour over the smaller soaps (embeds) is too hot, the embeds will mely.

2) If you do not use alcohol or if tye alcohol dries or evaporated before you pour over, the embeds will not attach to the new soap. They will pop out. 

The same goes for pouring layers. If you pour a red layer & then a blue layer w/o the alcohol, the 2 layers will pop apart.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 19, 2007)

OOh yummy!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers Tabitha 

For a moment I was thinking i'd have to eat through all that soap to cure a sweet craving lol


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hee hee, that made me chuckle just a little bit, maccidees.  Only because people at the craft fair this past weekend asked the same exact thing.   Nope, they are soap jelly beans.  I use a slightly harder/higher melt point soap to make the beans.  I got the jelly bean mold on ebay.  Let me tell ya, pouring soap into tiny little jelly bean shaped cavities is a bit time consuming, but I love the outcome.


----------



## pink-north (Nov 26, 2007)

Those soaps are so cute! I would put them in kids gift basket. Great job!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 27, 2007)

What a cute idea!!! They look adorable! My kids would sure love them!  

Hmm.. I think next time I have some $, I'll have to get some clear M&P and play around with embeds again.  :wink:


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

*Pretty*

They look great By the way how did you overcome the saran wrap issue?  :shock:


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

That is truly adorable! Suddenly I crave Jelly beans...


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

very cute soap!


----------

